# carmy mellow waiting



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

erm what is going on with her. her pooch didnt look like that before. 

the first pic was 2 days ago
and the 2nd pic is today

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Maybe slightly puffier but doesn't look like a problem.


----------



## DancingHoovesFarm (Nov 18, 2012)

It looks about the same to me. They will change a little during the pregnancy.


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

according to my mom shes soft talking and shes stretching alot. carmy isnt supposed to be due until the 23rd of feb. i know the stretching is positioning babies but her whoo ha is really puffed up and it is just odd. weve never seen a doe do this except a week before her due date and that was our deceased doe Geista.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## DancingHoovesFarm (Nov 18, 2012)

I have two does doing that right now. Not due until the 5th and 11th of feb. I think it is normal.


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

i sure hope so weve had hell trying to get carmy prego we dont want to lose the first baby out of her lol

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## DancingHoovesFarm (Nov 18, 2012)

Yea, I know how that goes. I think they like doing stuff like that to drive us crazy. Lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Goats do stretch just to stretch, it's not always a labor thing, and she looks normal back there for being due next month. That's how my girls are looking now.
But is there any possibility she'd be due earlier?


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

ladies if your goats are doing any of the above stay close cause now we are proud to present......

at 4:00 pm 1-25-14: koda fb traditional brown boer buck x carmy traditional red 75% boer doe gave us a tradutional brown doeling kodas ringer. 






Sent from my SGH-S959G using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Yep she had a baby girl

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

instant yes lol

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Guess she was due earlier then!


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Oh yes she was now mom is doing 75% and dad was a full blood so not sure what that is

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Yep she is going to fit nicely to our herd

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------

